# Itachi Custom Nike Dunks!



## Xemnas (Nov 11, 2009)

As promised in my *Minato Custom Nike Dunk* thread, I've completed the ANBU Uchiha Itachi Nike Dunks!

For some reason I like these better than the Minato Dunks. Perhaps because I spent more time on it?

The hair seemed like it took forever to colour(damn Itachi and his long hair!), but ANBU Itachi looks awesome as hell.



Hope you enjoy and credit goes to  for the lineart. ^_^


----------



## ChocoKitty ♥ (Nov 11, 2009)

Kickass kicks!


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 12, 2009)

? Shαinα ? said:


> Kickass kicks!



Thank you!


----------



## Table (Nov 12, 2009)

Pretty cooool.  And I would so wear those in public, haha.


----------



## KFC (Nov 12, 2009)

Table said:


> Pretty cooool.  And I would so wear those in public, haha.



**


----------



## Shadow (Nov 12, 2009)

are these for sale?


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 12, 2009)

Shadow said:


> are these for sale?



I wish. 

If only I could design them myself and pay someone to make them for me. 



Table said:


> Pretty cooool.  And I would so wear those in public, haha.



Much appreciated and I would too, if possible.


----------



## Synn (Nov 12, 2009)

OMG! That's AWESOME!


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 12, 2009)

David1822 said:


> OMG! That's AWESOME!



Thanks a lot!


----------



## thugangel_030 (Nov 16, 2009)

To those are freeeeeeshhh!!!!!!


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 16, 2009)

thugangel_030 said:


> To those are freeeeeeshhh!!!!!!



Thanks! I'm glad you took the time out to check out all 3 pairs.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 16, 2009)

It's Itachi this time, looks good

this is another awesome design, just like your other works


----------



## Rampage (Nov 16, 2009)

wow this one looks sooo sick


----------



## PlayStation (Nov 16, 2009)

oh shi-

this is so much better than the Yondaime one, lol the colors especially


----------



## Xemnas (Nov 16, 2009)

uzumaki lee said:


> wow this one looks sooo sick



'Preciated, dude.



Sunabozu said:


> It's Itachi this time, looks good
> 
> this is another awesome design, just like your other works



Thanks! I'm glad to see people like these. 



Takumi said:


> oh shi-
> 
> this is so much better than the Yondaime one, lol the colors especially



LOL, nice, means I'm progressing a bit, I guess. 

Thank you. XD


----------

